Is GitHub down or just me? - uyoakaoma
======
thsowers
[https://status.github.com/](https://status.github.com/) says "All systems
operational"

Frontpage has octocat falling into ravine

Edit: Updated just now "19:21 EDTMinor service outage."

Edit edit: Back for me!

~~~
alain_gilbert
Lol, this page always says 100% available.

------
ben174
[https://twitter.com/githubstatus/status/887452176716529664](https://twitter.com/githubstatus/status/887452176716529664)

"We are currently experiencing some minor service outages."

------
sna1l
Everyone go home work is over

------
dodo6502
The best part is if you click Contact Support on that 500 page, it goes to a
500 page.

------
chiefofgxbxl
I'm getting a 500 error. But the status page has yet to indicate any issue
[0].

[0] [https://status.github.com/](https://status.github.com/)

~~~
jrs95
But if you scroll down to "Exception Percentage" you'll notice it's shooting
up. Seems their system just hasn't noticed what's going wrong yet.

------
rhythmvs
Nope, it’s everyone! Well, perfect timing: it went down just six seconds after
we submitted our latest repo to Show HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14800791](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14800791)
:-/

Anyway, the output of the source on Github is here:
[http://janeausten2017.com/](http://janeausten2017.com/)

------
perryprog
500! It's down!

Nothing on
[https://twitter.com/githubstatus](https://twitter.com/githubstatus) or
[https://twitter.com/github](https://twitter.com/github)

NVM, @githubstatus tweeted some stuff

------
the_duke
> GitHub Status‏ @githubstatus 1minute ago > We are currently experiencing
> some minor service outages.

500 for all pages is not exactly a 'minor service outage'.

------
legostormtroopr
Its not just you, I'm getting 500 errors in Australia.

------
noiv
Exceptions are spiking:
[https://status.github.com/](https://status.github.com/)

------
jrs95
It's me as well, and the exception count on their status page is spiking even
though it says everything is fine.

Edit: I'm in Columbus, OH

------
ffredrikk
Down (500 error), Sweden. My GitHub pages blog is acting up and cannot resolve
relative links properly, it seems.

~~~
ffredrikk
Up now. Has likely been up for around 30 min.

------
kahlonel
Its down. Nothing on status.github.com and nothing on @githubstatus

I hope they stop acting like unprofessional bunch of noobs.

------
dodo6502
It's working again

------
danappelxx
Looks like its back...

~~~
perryprog
It's back!

------
sethammons
I'm getting intermittent 500s.

------
arrowgunz
It is down from here in San Mateo

------
MrOwen
Down for me in Los Angeles

------
anth1y
Github is down for me...

------
ben174
Down for me on Caltrain

------
dodo6502
Down for me in Pasadena

------
nilsocket
It's back again.

------
the_duke
Here we go again...

------
colek42
500, North Carolina

------
derpydev
Down in Madison, WI

------
pelim
500 in Berlin to

------
vrm
just checked: it works at Stanford

------
dearsaturn
Yep.

------
okjl
up now

------
okjl
down

